# Rope Fish!!!



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought my first pair of Ropies 

They are in a 30gal bow/tall with 2 peppered loaches. Doing great and nomming on bloodworms and Shimp.:lol:

I plan on re-homing them in my first 150gal tank when I snag one after college. That is a huge goal of mine. Hope God blesses me with a Truck too


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd love to see pics. I've never heard of rope fish.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bryanacute said:


> I'd love to see pics. I've never heard of rope fish.


They look like this ^_^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geJLh9n8KFs


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok those look freaky. Like snakes.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bryanacute said:


> Ok those look freaky. Like snakes.


Yes, they get called snake fish. They eat other small fish, or frozen foods. They are non-aggressive too. I wanted to get a more predatory type fish, but not as crazy or shy as the ciclids. I like the Eel types, I have a few other eel types in my 75 gallon back at home


----------

